
Less risky type of subscriptions for physical products? - yannibuk
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/stride-nutrition
======
yannibuk
A less risky type of subscription for physical products? Stride Nutrition
offers top-quality nutritional supplements paired with a smart bottle. No-Risk
refills send more when you're running low, as sensed by the smart bottle.

